# THE RUNWAY > Cruise Travel Forum >  Halong paradise suites hotel - living comfort

## anhsonparadise

My recent stay at Halong Paradise Suites is one that I will always remember fondly. Flowers are everywhere on the hotel's terrace, while cosy iron chair with coloful soft cushions, romantic table settings and ceiling fans recall the atmosphere of sidewalk cafes in Paris, where people can sit and sip a Perrier while watching the world go by. The moment you step into the hotel's foyer you feel relaxed, and the longer you stay at the hotel the more interesting experiences await you. The boutique hotel evokes the feeling of classic French luxury  with its polished marble floors, dark wooden furniture, oriental décor and all-glass windows.

Lying on the large comfy bed with a feather and down duvet was nothing but comfort. The bed is the most striking feature of the room, with around six layers of cotton, duck down and mousse and is central to all activities: sleeping, working or reading. Three pillows of diffrent sizes support your back perfectly when leant on and individual swivelling reading lights adorn the wall above.



https://www.paradisecruises.vn
http://www.wlinktravel.com
https://bestcruiseshalong.com
https://www.halongparadisesuites.com

----------


## ThomasSampson

thank you for providing service.

----------


## ankita1234

Halong is a nice place city to visit

----------


## davidsmith36

Blooms are wherever on the lodging's patio, while comfortable iron seat with coloful delicate pads, sentimental table settings and roof fans review the environment of walkway bistros in Paris, where individuals can sit and taste a Perrier while viewing the world pass by. The minute you venture into the inn's lobby you feel loose, and the more you remain at the lodging the all the more intriguing encounters anticipate you. The boutique lodging brings out the sentiment great French extravagance with its finished marble floors, dim wooden furniture, oriental stylistic layout and all-glass windows.

----------

